# SPS-Programmierer ohne trinken??? / Ja das geht!



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,

auf Wunsch von vierlagig

Zitat von vierlagig: kannst du bitte nen thread aufmachen, in dem du die grundstrategien erklärst damit das funktioniert?! danke!

mache ich diesen thread auf.

Hier die Grundstrategien:

1. So programmieren und testen, dass man ruhig schlafen kann.
2. Nicht mit dem Kunden diskutieren.
3. Immer ehrlich zum Cheff sein.
4. Mit dem Cheff Klartext reden.
5. Sich nicht unter Druck setzen lassen.
6. Nachts nicht von der Arbeit träumen.
7. Erkennen, wenn man nicht weiter weiß und sich Hilfe ("Hilfe" / Forum) suchen.
8. Wenn es schwierig wird, einmal an die frische Luft / eine Nacht drüber schlafen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe an alles gedacht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2009)

was programmiert du ???? Jedenfalls nix mit Termindruck, oder ? *ROFL*

und vermutlich nimmst du andere Drogen oder rosa Pillen oder so


----------



## Andy082 (31 Oktober 2009)

Ging's nicht eigentlich um eine Anleitung, wie man Programmiert, ohne zum Trinker zu werden?


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was programmiert du ???? Jedenfalls nix mit Termindruck, oder ? *ROFL*
> 
> und vermutlich nimmst du andere Drogen oder rosa Pillen oder so


 
Ich programmiere hauptsächlich S7, gelegentlich auch Eurotherm.

Termindruck habe ich immer, da ich meistens erst von dem Auftrag erfahre, wenn der Abgabetermin schon abgelaufen ist ( z.B. ich habe den Auftrag eine Anlage zu programmieren im Oktober 2008 bekommen; der Termin für die Endabnahme der Gesamtanlage mit Übergabe an den Kunden war August 2008 ).

Andere Drogen nehme ich nicht. Oder zählt Cola dazu?! Naja, sind lediglich ca. 3m³/Jahr.

Gelegendlich ACC oder Aspirin; die sind aber nicht rose.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Andy082 schrieb:


> Ging's nicht eigentlich um eine Anleitung, wie man Programmiert, ohne zum Trinker zu werden?


 
Dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden.

Wäre gut, wenn sich vierlagig dazu äußern würde.

Gruß Jan


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Wäre gut, wenn sich vierlagig dazu äußern würde.



also, ich kenne einige leute, programmierer, inbetriebnehmer, so typen halt, die nach feierabend zum alkoholiker mutieren aber (oder um) am nächsten tag wieder 150% leistung (zu) bringen ... alles nette leute, aber eben dem alkohol nicht abgeneigt, weil er es eben möglich macht, nen 13stunden tag in zwei stunden vergessen zu machen, bleiben 9 stunden schlaf (hier wird gern mal variiert..)

ich glaube, auch aus eigener erfahrung, auf baustelle schaltet sich noch schwerer ab als im büro ... montage ist irgendwie immer wie klassenfahrt, hauptsache zu ... und ich glaube auch, dass es nicht wenige gibt, die irgendwie gern normaler damit umgehen wollen ... darum gings mir ... also das wie ... wie abschalten, wie 13-16stunden tage weg stecken (am besten mit einem lächeln das nicht vom suff oder anderen drogen stammt) ... sowas - die last muß ja hier nicht allein auf jans schultern liegen, gibt sicher noch mehr programmierer, die trocken sind


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... also das wie ... wie abschalten, wie 13-16stunden tage weg stecken (am besten mit einem lächeln das nicht vom suff oder anderen drogen stammt) ... sowas


 
Achso, ich denke ich habs jetzt verstanden.

Die Anlage so verlassen, dass man sich sicher ist, dass es keine Probleme gibt, also der Kunde nicht nachts anruft.
Für den Abend / die Nacht eine Scheißegaleinstellung zulegen und sich erst am nächsten Morgen wider Gedanken über die Anlage machen.
Dann etwas entspannendes tun (bei mir ist es essen; andere suchen Tupperdosen).
Und sich für sich über den Stress (heufig der Kunde) lustig machen.

Ich hoffe es hilft jemandem ohne Alkoholiker zu werden zu programmieren.

@ vierlagig: Habe ich deine Frage Richtig verstanden?

Gruß Jan


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

@jan ... na klar (wie mein derzeitiger chef so ganz beiläufig sagen würde)

gerade dieses "sich keine gedanken machen" ist doch dem jenigen, dem der scheiß irgendwie doch noch wichtig ist, nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ... 

etwas, was ich als strategie bei einem gesehen habe: er hat sein rennrad auf jede baustelle mit geschleppt und hat nach feierabend ne runde gedreht ... aber das geht wohl nur, wenn man D-weit mit PKW unterwegs ist...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @jan ... na klar (wie mein derzeitiger chef so ganz beiläufig sagen würde)
> 
> gerade dieses "sich keine gedanken machen" ist doch dem jenigen, dem der scheiß irgendwie doch noch wichtig ist, nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ...
> 
> etwas, was ich als strategie bei einem gesehen habe: er hat sein rennrad auf jede baustelle mit geschleppt und hat nach feierabend ne runde gedreht ... aber das geht wohl nur, wenn man D-weit mit PKW unterwegs ist...



Joggingschuhe passen in jeden Koffer 

Bei mir ist das so da ich schon mal gerne ein Bierchen oder einen Rotwein trinke, in guter Gesellschaft auch schon mal 2 .. aber die grosser Saufgelage die ich im Alter zwischen 20 - 30 Jahren erlebt habe gibt es heute kaum noch.


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gerade dieses "sich keine gedanken machen" ist doch dem jenigen, dem der scheiß irgendwie doch noch wichtig ist, nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ...
> 
> etwas, was ich als strategie bei einem gesehen habe: er hat sein rennrad auf jede baustelle mit geschleppt und hat nach feierabend ne runde gedreht ... aber das geht wohl nur, wenn man D-weit mit PKW unterwegs ist...


 
Wenn man die Anlage in einem "sicheren" Zustand verlässt. Der kann sich beruhigt keine Gedanken um die Anlage machen.

Ich weiß, dass das nicht einfach ist, aber ich denke, ich habe es mitlerweile ganz gut im Griff.

Das mit dem Fahrand ist eine Möglichkeit. Wie schon geschrieben, ist es bei mir das Essen und bei einem Kollegen von mir, das Tupperdosensuchen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2009)

was auch immer "Tupperdosen" sind


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Joggingschuhe passen in jeden Koffer



*schnief* ... mit dem ausgestreckten, gesalzenen finger in die weit offen klaffende wunde ... seit fuß vs. leitplanke vor 6 jahren ist laufen nicht mehr sone freude ... zotos? an mich bitte auch ein rolator-club-antragsformular


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> ... Wie schon geschrieben, ist es bei mir das Essen und bei einem Kollegen von mir, das Tupperdosensuchen.



Was lernen wir daraus? Wer zu  Flüssignahrung greift, sucht keine Tupperdose.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Wer zu  Flüssignahrung greift, sucht keine Tupperdose.



wer keine tupperdose sucht ist meist keine frau *grunz*


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was auch immer "Tupperdosen" sind


 
Geocasching

http://www.geocaching.com/

Habe mal mit meinem Kollegen zusammen gesucht, echt interessant.
Aber für mich persönlich nichts auf dauer.

Da sucht man mit GPS-Koordinaten Dosen, wenn man sie findet schreibt man seinen Namen auf den Zettel in der Dose und legt sie wider zurück.
Manchmal auch verbunden mit Rätseln.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Wer zu Flüssignahrung greift, sucht keine Tupperdose.


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Kollege der die Dosen sucht, trinkt manchmal auch ganz gerne ein Bier.


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... zotos? an mich bitte auch ein rolator-club-antragsformular



Ist so gut wie raus.... das Farbband an meiner Schreibmaschine hat sich aber gerade verfangen.

Im übrigen habe ich letztens bei einem Kunden tatsächlich eine Truppe mit Rolatoren (ist das die korrekte Mehrzahl?) gesehen. Die haben wohl diese BGVA3 Messungen in einer Werkhalle gemacht und deren "fahrendes Labor" bestand aus zwei umgebauten Rolatoren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...an mich bitte auch ein rolator-club-antragsformular



Rollatoren (und auch die Clubs ) werden demnächst EU-weit verboten ,
sie sind einfach eine Gefahr für *Haus und Bewohner*.


----------



## bike (31 Oktober 2009)

Andy082 schrieb:


> Ging's nicht eigentlich um eine Anleitung, wie man Programmiert, ohne zum Trinker zu werden?



Du wirst doch hier nichts unmögliches erwarten?*ROFL*

Im Ernst ich kenn genug die, wenn sie unterwegs sind, die Bar im Hotel leersaufen. 
Ursache ist  meist Langeweile oder Frust oder auch beides.
Viele wollen nichts von dem Land sehen in dem sie arbeiten da ist das Denken nach der Anreise auf Abreise fixiert. 



bike


P.S. Programmer is a device to modify coffee to software


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Oktober 2009)

Während meiner Ausbildung zum Elektromaschinenbauer hieß es immer:


			
				Chef schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Elektromaschinenbauer der nicht säuft ist wie ein Motor der nicht läuft!


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aber die grosser Saufgelage die ich im Alter zwischen 20 - 30 Jahren erlebt habe gibt es heute kaum noch.



*räusper*


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anlage in einem "sicheren" Zustand verlässt. Der kann sich beruhigt keine Gedanken um die Anlage machen.



Mann, das will ich nun aber nicht noch ein drittes Mal lesen. Für ernsthafte Kollegen unserer Zunft sollte das selbstverständlich sein, aber ehrlich, wer ist unfehlbar?


----------



## nade (1 November 2009)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem UR-Löschen?
Gelle Zotos weißt was mit gemeint ist.
Bezogen auf


> Zitat von Chef
> Ein Elektromaschinenbauer der nicht säuft ist wie ein Motor der nicht läuft!


----------



## Jan (1 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mann, das will ich nun aber nicht noch ein drittes Mal lesen. Für ernsthafte Kollegen unserer Zunft sollte das selbstverständlich sein, aber ehrlich, wer ist unfehlbar?


 
Natürlich sollte das selbstverständlich sein, leider ist es das für manche aber nicht. 
Niemand ist unfehlbar. Ich habe auch schon Fehler gemacht. Fehler aus unwissenheit, Flüchtigkeitsfehler, Fehler, weil etwas im Stress untergegangen ist.
Aber sie werden mit mehr Erfahrung immer weniger.
Ich möchte nicht, dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich mich für unfehlbar halte.
Man lernt nie aus.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> *räusper*


 


KAUM noch stand da !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> KAUM noch stand da !!!!!!!!!!!!



Aber der * R Ä U S P E R * past schon


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 November 2009)

@ den Möchtegernlipper

woher willst du das wissen ????? bei unserem letzen Treffen habe ich ein (1) Bier getrunken...............


  



oder ?


----------



## bike (1 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mann, das will ich nun aber nicht noch ein drittes Mal lesen. Für ernsthafte Kollegen unserer Zunft sollte das selbstverständlich sein, aber ehrlich, wer ist unfehlbar?



Ich? 
Nein im Enst, die Zeit in der ich mir im Hotel den Kopf zermattert habe was in der Nacht schieflaufen kann sind vorbei bzw hatte ich eigentlich nie  so richtig und das sollte auch bei den jungen Kollegen so sein. 


bike


P.S: Murphy ist nicht immer und überall


----------



## bike (1 November 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> bei unserem letzen Treffen habe ich ein (1) Bier getrunken...............



Ich war nicht dabei, aber hattest du keinen Durst oder war das Bier so schlecht? (höffliche Nachfrage)


bike


----------



## Question_mark (1 November 2009)

*Ich war Augenzeuge, gggrrr*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nicht dabei, aber hattest du keinen Durst oder war das Bier so schlecht?



Dann darf ich mal für den LiLaStern antworten, schließlich habe ich die ganze Zeit neben dem Kollegen gesessen ....

Der kam gar nicht zum Trinken, ich hab ganz schnell jedes Bier weggeschnappt. Das Bier war aber nicht wirklich schlecht, jedenfalls bis auf die letzten zehn Gläser    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2009)

Jetzt muss ich für den Bike in die Bresche springen,
LiLaStern hat ja extra die "1" vor den Bier in Klammern
gesetzt, unser letztes treffen war mit dem Ehrwührdigen 
Admin in einer Coctail Bar. Das hat der Schlingel einfach
verschwiegen.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich für den Bike in die Bresche springen,
> LiLaStern hat ja extra die "1" vor den Bier in Klammern
> gesetzt, unser letztes treffen war mit dem Ehrwührdigen
> Admin in einer Coctail Bar. Das hat der Schlingel einfach
> verschwiegen.



und das bier war zum nüchtern werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2009)

Neh, als Wegzehrung für den nach Hauseweg...


----------



## erzteufele (3 November 2009)

hey aber wenn man nicht genug gelb bekommt für seine arbeit kann man´s sich überhauptnicht leisten was zu trinken ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> hey aber wenn man nicht genug gelb bekommt für seine arbeit kann man´s sich überhauptnicht leisten was zu trinken ;-)


 
Das stimmt nicht, der Aldi bietet "Pennerglück" in Tetra-Pack an,
das kann sich jeder leisteten. Fehlt bei mir auf keiner Feier


----------



## Solaris (3 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> hey aber wenn man nicht genug gelb bekommt für seine arbeit ...



wenn du mit "gelb" zufrieden bist, wir können dir bestimmt viel gelb für deine Arbeit bieten



> das kann sich jeder leisteten


was nehmt ihr bloß alle für Pillen?


----------



## Eliza (3 November 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> was nehmt ihr bloß alle für Pillen?



das liegt am fehlenden gelb für das trinken.


----------



## Approx (3 November 2009)

*Saufen kann man planen!!!*

Hier der Trinkplaner für den gewünschten Fröhlichkeitslevel...
-Die Weihnachtsfeiern gehen ja bald wieder los!

Merke: "Taktisches Kotzen" nie vergessen!!:sb5:

Gruß Approx:s12:


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

Mal ne, Frage.

Wo ist denn die Umfrage geblieben?

Wollte gerade nachlesen und finde sie nicht.

Auszug:
erzteufele hat auf das Thema 'Wieviel bekommt ihr (SPS-Programmierer) im Monat an Brutto' im Forum 'Stammtisch' bei SPS-Forum geantwortet.

Dieses Thema ist hier zu finden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31078&goto=newpost

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Giftschrank. Wurde wohl wie angekündig weggeschlossen, was ich auch OK finde.


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Giftschrank. Wurde wohl wie angekündig weggeschlossen, was ich auch OK finde.



ich zitiere sinngemäß



> man kann sich die welt nicht schön löschen


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

Irgendwie schade.
Hätte gerne gewusst, was da noch so alles geschrieben wird.
Naja.

Konnte ich denn schon jemandem mit meinem Beitrag helfen? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Konnte ich denn schon jemandem mit meinem Beitrag helfen?


auf meinem konto ist noch nichts angekommen, hast wohl die kontonummer verdreht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich zitiere sinngemäß
> 
> 
> > man kann sich die welt nicht schön löschen



Die Welt vielleicht nicht, aber das Forum schon. 

Ernsthaft: Dort kann ich mich an nichts erinnern, was ich jetzt vermisse.


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> auf meinem konto ist noch nichts angekommen, hast wohl die kontonummer verdreht...


 
War ja klar.

Ich verweise auf deine eigene Signatur. *ROFL*

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> ...
> Konnte ich denn schon jemandem mit meinem Beitrag helfen?



Weiß nicht. Die einen hatten keine Hilfe nötig und die anderen
sind eher hoffnungslose Fälle. *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Welt vielleicht nicht, aber das Forum schon.
> 
> Ernsthaft: Dort kann ich mich an nichts erinnern, was ich jetzt vermisse.



naja, es wird halt dann in einem anderen thread wieder hochkochen ... war ja nicht das erste mal und wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein ... also eigentlich bräuchte man äquivalent zum "fun zum feierabend" noch einen thread "hass zum feierabend" damit das gegenseitig angekotze einen platz hat und nicht das gesamte forum durchzieht...


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Die einen hatten keine Hilfe nötig und die anderen
> sind eher hoffnungslose Fälle. *ROFL*


 


Gruß Jan


----------



## Ralle (3 November 2009)

Yep, ich hab das dann irgendwann entsorgt, nachdem der große Ansturm etwas abgeflaut war. Man muß ja sowas nicht ewig im Forum stehenlassen, denke ich jedenfalls; und angekündigt wars ja auch!


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Yep, ich hab das dann irgendwann entsorgt, nachdem der große Ansturm etwas abgeflaut war. Man muß ja sowas nicht ewig im Forum stehenlassen, denke ich jedenfalls; und angekündigt wars ja auch!


 
Mal ne frage dazu. 
Wer ist eigendlich Admin?
Ralle, Markus, oder Beide?

Gruß Jan

PS: Ich hoffe, das Thema wird nicht hier fortgesetzt.


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Mal ne frage dazu.
> Wer ist eigendlich Admin?
> Ralle, Markus, oder Beide?
> 
> ...



lesen kannste, oder?

was steht bei ralle drunter? aha
und bei markus? AHA!


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lesen kannste, oder?
> 
> was steht bei ralle drunter? aha
> und bei markus? AHA!


 
Warum kann ein Super-Moderator das, was eigendlich nur ein Admin kann?
Oder kann das jeder?

Gruß Jan


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Warum kann ein Super-Moderator das, was eigendlich nur ein Admin kann?
> Oder kann das jeder?
> 
> Gruß Jan



ja, auch du kannst das!

... natürlich nicht ... 



> Ein *Moderator* (v. lat.: _moderatio_/_moderare_ → mäßigen, steuern, lenken) ist eine Person, die ein Gespräch lenkt oder lenkend in eine Kommunikation eingreift.



und wenn zum lenken das verschieben gehört, so soll das dem moderator doch bitte auch gestattet sein


----------



## Jan (3 November 2009)

Aha?!

:s17: 

:icon_rolleyes:

Ich blick da nicht durch.


----------



## Lebenslang (3 November 2009)

*Vierlagsche Regel*

Ich halt mich jetzt mal an die Vierlagsche Regel und sag Prost, auf das ich diese miese IBN von heute schnell vergesse.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Aha?!
> 
> :s17:
> 
> ...



Sagen wir es mal so: Die Administrator können und dürfen alles machen, 
z. B. die Forum-Software updaten, Zusatzmodule installieren, am Template
(Oberfläche) basteln, Werbebanner einbinden, Spam-Filter konfigurieren 
usw.

Die Moderatoren sind Benutzer mit erweiterten Rechten wie Beiträge löschen, 
Benutzer sperren und was sonst noch erforderlich ist, um eine (für die große 
Mehrheit der Benutzer/innen) angenehme Forum-Atmosphäre zu schaffen 
und beizubehalten.


----------



## Question_mark (3 November 2009)

*Kann Ralle den Fred in den SV schieben, bitte ?*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, ich hab das dann irgendwann entsorgt, nachdem der große Ansturm etwas abgeflaut war. Man muß ja sowas nicht ewig im Forum stehenlassen, denke ich jedenfalls; und angekündigt wars ja auch!



Finde ich ja auch Ok, gelöscht mit Ansage. Aber kannst Du bitte den Fred aus dem Giftschrank holen und in den SV verschieben.
Der Fred hat es einfach verdient, im SV zu landen und nicht im Giftschrank.


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Finde ich ja auch Ok, gelöscht mit Ansage. Aber kannst Du bitte den Fred aus dem Giftschrank holen und in den SV verschieben.
> Der Fred hat es einfach verdient, im SV zu landen und nicht im Giftschrank.



Möchtest Du etwa ein gedrucktes Expemplar mit persönlicher Widmung
von clausi?


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht, er ist nun da, wo er hingehört, im Schwanzvergleich. Und vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann wieder mal einen "Tag des offenen Schwanzvergleichs". Da freuen sich doch garantiert schon viele drauf. 

@Jan

Admin und Moderator ist ja nun wohl klar.
Ein Moderator kümmert sich im Allgemeinen nur um einen Bereich. Der Super-Moderator heißt nicht so, weil er so super ist, sondern weil er in allen Bereichen eingreifen kann. Das war vor Kurzem noch besonders oft nötig, weil wir häufig von Spam heimgesucht wurden, der dann halt auch regelmäßig zu entsorgen ist. Und nicht alles wollen wir doch dem Admin aufhalsen. (Außer das Bier ausgeben, das darf er doch immer!!! Besonders weil ich gar keins mag.  ) Mit dem neunen Spamfilter hat sich das aber entscheidend verbessert. Übrigens verdanken wir das unserem 2. Admin, dem Joe, nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Mobi (4 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Der Super-Moderator heißt nicht so, weil er so super ist, sondern weil er in allen Bereichen eingreifen kann. ...



Aber super ist er auch, dass muss man sagen. Sonst wäre er ja auch kein Moderator geworden. *schleim*


----------



## clausi (4 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht, er ist nun da, wo er hingehört, im Schwanzvergleich. Und vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann wieder mal einen "Tag des offenen Schwanzvergleichs". Da freuen sich doch garantiert schon viele drauf.


 
Du bist ja der SUUUUUUUUPER MODERATOR....Du kannst eine Schwanzumfrage starten 

Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Du bist ja der SUUUUUUUUPER MODERATOR....Du kannst eine Schwanzumfrage starten
> 
> Claus


 
...moment mal, ich geh mal gerade zum lachen in den Keller....


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Du bist ja der SUUUUUUUUPER MODERATOR....Du kannst eine Schwanzumfrage starten
> 
> Claus



Aber ja mein kleiner Clausi (ganz sanft über den Kopf streich, so heißt schließlich mein Kater), natürlich kann ich das. Und ich könnte mich auch genauso dusselig benehmen, wie du, aber wozu?


----------



## clausi (4 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber ja mein kleiner Clausi (ganz sanft über den Kopf streich, so heißt schließlich mein Kater), natürlich kann ich das. Und ich könnte mich auch genauso dusselig benehmen, wie du, aber wozu?


 
*ROFL*

Das war 1 ironisch....man soll nicht alles glauben was ich erzähle 
Es sei denn man ist NAIV,

Ach ja,  der Bulle meiner Nachbarin heißt auch Ralf von der Wiese(Programmierer ohne F(u)r(u)cht)  

Clausi von der Anlage


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Das war 1 ironisch....man soll nicht alles glauben was ich erzähle
> Es sei denn man ist NAIV,
> ...


 
ja neh clausi ist schon klar, 



geh erstmal wieder ne runde lachen...!


----------



## Solaris (4 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ...man soll nicht alles glauben was ich erzähle...



das macht hier schon lange keiner mehr


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Das war 1 ironisch....man soll nicht alles glauben was ich erzähle
> Es sei denn man ist NAIV,
> ...



Ah so, ich hatte die "Ironietags" übersehen. Die Tags für dumme, nutzlose und nichtssagende Beiträge hier im Forum stehen bei dir ja eh schon automatisch in jeder Antwort, da können die anderen Tags schon mal übersehen werden.


----------



## Befree (4 November 2009)

```
U      IBN
        SPBN NOP
        L #Tag_der_IBN            // gibt an wieviele Tage die IBN schon läuft
        L #Stressfaktor           // Stressfaktor Wert = 1-10
       *I
 
next: T #index
 
        L #Kaffee                 // Kaffeemarke ihrer Wahl
        L #Fastfood               // Fastfood ihrer Wahl
        +I                              
        L #Bier/Wein/ALK          // Bier, Wein oder sonstiger Alk 
        +I
        T #Programmierer          // Rein in Dich!
        UN #Raucher               // Abfrage ob Raucher
        SPB NO_S                  // Wenn nicht springe zu No_smoke
        L #IBN_Stunden/Tag        // ansonsten, Stunden pro IBN Tag
        L #Stressfaktor           // mal den Stressfaktor 1-10 wie oben
        *I
        L #Programmierer          // Dazu addieren
        +I
        T #Programmierer 
NO_S: NOP0
        L #index
        LOOP next
 
NOP: NOP 0
```
 

Ich hoffe ich habe die wichtigsten Parameter mit drin xD
Der Code ist natürlich open source und damit ist die weiterentwicklung sogar gewünscht. Ist ja quasi ein :TOOL:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 November 2009)

```
U      IBN
        SPBN NOP
        L #Tag_der_IBN            // gibt an wieviele Tage die IBN schon läuft
        L #Stressfaktor           // Stressfaktor Wert = 1-10
       *I
 
next: T #index
 
        L #Kaffee                 // Kaffeemarke ihrer Wahl
        L #Fastfood               // Fastfood ihrer Wahl
        +I                              
        L #Bier/Wein/ALK          // Bier, Wein oder sonstiger Alk 
        +I
       [COLOR=red] L #Chips/Schokolade     // Lauter Zeug, das zusätzlich fett macht[/COLOR]
        +I
        T #Programmierer          // Rein in Dich!
        UN #Raucher               // Abfrage ob Raucher
        SPB NO_S                  // Wenn nicht springe zu No_smoke
        L #IBN_Stunden/Tag        // ansonsten, Stunden pro IBN Tag
        L #Stressfaktor           // mal den Stressfaktor 1-10 wie oben
        *I
        L #Programmierer          // Dazu addieren
        +I
        T #Programmierer 
NO_S: NOP0
        L #index
        LOOP next
 
NOP: NOP 0
```
 
Ich habe noch die zwei Zeilen eingefügt. Ich hoffe der ursprüngliche Programmierer ist damit einverstanden


----------



## bike (4 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ah so, ich hatte die "Ironietags" übersehen. Die Tags für dumme, nutzlose und nichtssagende Beiträge hier im Forum stehen bei dir ja eh schon automatisch in jeder Antwort, da können die anderen Tags schon mal übersehen werden.




Mensch hast du Nerven, Respekt!     :TOOL:


bike


----------



## bike (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...moment mal, ich geh mal gerade zum lachen in den Keller....




...und Morgenfüh in den Nachrichten heisst es dann:

"das Fundament des Hauses ist unter der  nicht vorhersehbaren Belastung plötzlich zusammengebrochen."

Also geh besser auf die Strasse, wobei du dann riskierst, von den Herrn, die die Jacken hinten zubinden, freundlich angesprochen und mitgenommen werden wirst.

Also jetzt wiess ich echt keinen Tipp mehr den ich dir geben kann.


Asche auf mein Haupt


bike

P.S: Also ich mache mir nur Sorgen, wenn so laut auf der Strasse gelacht wird. 
Denn dein Haus hält dieses Lachen, das die suuuuuuper Beiträge von Clausi auslösen,  bestimmt nicht aus.


----------



## Jan (4 November 2009)

*Danke.*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Die Administrator können und dürfen alles machen,
> z. B. die Forum-Software updaten, Zusatzmodule installieren, am Template
> (Oberfläche) basteln, Werbebanner einbinden, Spam-Filter konfigurieren
> usw.
> ...


 
Danke.

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan (4 November 2009)

@ Ralle

Ja, ist nun klar. Danke.

Gruß Jan


----------



## clausi (5 November 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Mensch hast du Nerven, Respekt! :TOOL:
> 
> 
> bike


 
Du bist für mich ein richtiger Schuhputzer *Kotz*...........
Genauso wie ein Köter.........
Du bist bestimmt ein Schwuchtel ohne Selbstbewusstsein.........



Claus vom Büro


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Du bist für mich ein richtiger Schuhputzer *Kotz*...........
> Genauso wie ein Köter.........
> Du bist bestimmt ein Schwuchtel ohne Selbstbewusstsein.........
> 
> ...


 
Clausi willst du nicht mal langsam damit aufhören, andere User unter
der Gürtellinie anzumachen. Also für solche Sprüche, die du hier bringst
hast du für mich schon lange die Rote Karte verdient. Durch einen Smiley
wird es auch nicht Akzeptabel.


----------



## Jan (5 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Du bist für mich ein richtiger Schuhputzer *Kotz*...........
> Genauso wie ein Köter.........
> Du bist bestimmt ein Schwuchtel ohne Selbstbewusstsein.........
> 
> ...


 
Das habe ich gemeint.

Ich habe gehofft, dass dieser thread nicht für das gegenseitige an die Gurgel gehen und beleidigen genutzt wird.

Ich wollte doch nur helfen.

@ Super-Moderator / Admin
Sollte es hier auch so ausarten wie in dem bereits entfernten thread, bitte ich darum diesen thread ggf. ebenfalls zu löschen.

Im Voraus meinen Dank.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (5 November 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt ein Schwuchtel ohne Selbstbewusstsein.........
> 
> Claus vom Büro



Genau das hab ich die ganze Zeit von dir gedacht...

Aber so gut wie du konnte ich es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.

Kennst dich halt selber doch noch besser


----------



## Approx (6 November 2009)

Hmmm, 
da ist der clausi erst seit August dabei, und wurde schon so häufig missverstanden....*ROFL*Schätze mal, dieser Fred wird auch im Giftschrank landen. Es geht ja schon wieder los (bzw. weiter)!

@clausi: Du gehörst wohl zu der Sorte (minderjähriger) Leute, die in einer vollen Bahn das Handy/mp3 o.ä. voll aufdrehen, nur um alle anderen zu nerven. Hier im Forum sind es halt Deine sinnfreien Beiträge..


----------



## Befree (6 November 2009)

Löscht doch dann bitte nur die "clausi-mag-keiner" und "clausi-mag-niemanden" Beiträge


----------



## bike (6 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Löscht doch dann bitte nur die "clausi-mag-keiner" und "clausi-mag-niemanden" Beiträge



Das geht doch nicht, wo sonst soll der Kleine denn spielen?
Bei ihm habe ich den Eindruck, dass seine Mutter ihm frische Wurst an die Hose gebunden hat, damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihm gespielt haben.

Manchesmal erinnert mich der Kleine an unsere Kunden:
Viel Wirbel und Getue und dann, wenn es ernst wird, leere Hose.

bike


----------



## Befree (6 November 2009)

Vielleicht ist er ja ein Kunde von dir bike *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja ein Kunde von dir bike *ROFL*



oder dein chef


----------



## bike (6 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja ein Kunde von dir bike *ROFL*


Also bei Kunde bin ich mir ehrlich nicht ganz sicher "kopfkratz"
Da sind schon so Leuchten dabei. Bei euch etwas nie? 



vierlagig schrieb:


> oder dein chef



Eher weniger, mein Chef ist ein zu schlechter Schauspiler, als dass er so was spielen könnte, obwohl er in einer Laienspielgruppe schauspielert 

bike


----------



## Befree (6 November 2009)

Doch doch, da gibts schon auch so kunden... wobei ich an meiner neuen Arbeitsstelle hier nicht mehr viel mit Kunden zu tun hab.. da bin eher ich der kunde.. und das macht mich zu dem Arsch xD


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> und das macht mich zu dem Arsch xD



einer ist immer der arsch, who cares?!


----------



## Mobi (6 November 2009)

@Ralle

Mach doch ein Unterforum im Stammtisch auf und nenne es Spielecke oder Småland.


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Mach doch ein Unterforum im Stammtisch auf und nenne es Spielecke oder Småland.



geh weg du arsch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Mach doch ein Unterforum im Stammtisch auf und nenne es Spielecke oder Småland.


 
...diese Spielecke gibt es doch schon Sie heißt Global "Stammtisch"....


----------



## Mobi (6 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> geh weg du arsch!



Bist du so klein, dass du mit meinem Allerwertesten sprechen musst.*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Bist du so klein, dass du mit meinem Allerwertesten sprechen musst.*ROFL*



wenn du dein gesicht "deinen Allerwertesten" nennst, mir egal, fakt ist: du nervst! clausi auch, aber der ist mir grad nach der nachtschicht nicht in weg gekommen also bist du mode PUNKT


----------



## Mobi (6 November 2009)

Ist dir eigentlich schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass du auch nervst.


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass du auch nervst.



öhm, nö, das ist einfach ne tatsache mit der sich tausend forennutzer abgefunden haben - 4L = arrogantes arschloch = nervend = direkt & ab und zu unter der gürtellinie ... aber mich lieben sie dafür, dich nicht :twisted:


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

hi,
vierlagig, was trinkst du selber am liebsten?
- Bier
- Schnaps
- Weinbrand
- Conjag 

?
gruß waldy


----------



## Approx (6 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> hi,
> vierlagig, was trinkst du selber am liebsten?
> - Bier
> - Schnaps
> ...


 
Laut seinem Avatar müsste es dieses Bier sein...

@waldy. Das Getränk "Conjag" gibt es nicht. Frag mal die Einwohner, die hier leben...

gruß


----------



## Befree (9 November 2009)

Will noch wer Wein zum Käse?

Flame Flame

Flame Flame


----------

